# mickey mouse boots



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

anyone use these if so how do they perform


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

str8shtr said:


> anyone use these if so how do they perform


Call me just stupid but what the hell are 'mickey mouse boots?' -Ov- -Ov-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> str8shtr said:
> 
> 
> > anyone use these if so how do they perform
> ...


I'm surprised at you K2 !! :shock:

Even the Air Force has a few of these, I've seen them....way sub-Arctic boot, good to 80 (? ) below? Their hot and quite uncomfortable, they will keep your feet warm though.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

IMHO there are better boots out there that keep your feet plenty warm that are easier to move around in and are lighter. Mickey's at one time were top of the line, but technology has bypassed them long ago.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> IMHO there are better boots out there that keep your feet plenty warm that are easier to move around in and are lighter. Mickey's at one time were top of the line, but technology has bypassed them long ago.


Care to expound? I'm sick of tearing through cheapo boots in 6 months and don't want to lay down real money for a "good" pair that won't last.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > str8shtr said:
> ...


Ohhhhhh  they were called muckluks or moon boots in my day...Never was stationed anywhere that I had them issued to me.



LOAH said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO there are better boots out there that keep your feet plenty warm that are easier to move around in and are lighter. Mickey's at one time were top of the line, but technology has bypassed them long ago.
> ...


I purchased Sorel glacier pac boots at sportsman wharehouse...my feet have not once gotten wet or cold (walked through 5" of slush numerous times)...here's a link to sorel and you can take a lookee see...

http://sorel.com/Product.aspx?top=1&cat=110&prod=140

There on sale at Cabelas...

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

*For 'us' quality boots are the most important ice fish'n gear*...as once the feet get cold that's it. 

:wink: :wink:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, those are good priced boots, thanks for the info K2


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

here is the boot I moved up to. my sorels always soaked up water, they are good for dry cold weather but that is it. I went to cabelas to down load the pic of these lacross pack boots but they didn't carry them any more, that yanks my chain. So it put me on a quest, I've been looking on line and finely after a half dozen web sites I found them. Now I think I might have to buy another pair, if lacross is going to stop making them. the great think about these boots is that they are taller and warmer then the sorels or any other boat that I have come arcoss..

*got to love the 2 inches off of the ice you get with these boots*

LaCrosse Men's Boots
LaCrosse Extreme PFT 14" MOBU 1000gm. Boots Style: 600007
• 100% PFT waterproof, and scent-proof molded-rubber shell with leather/Cordura® upper 
• Double insulated construction with 1000gm. Thinsulate™ Ultra Insulation.
• Removable10mm polypropylene foam liner reinforced with Radiantex® for extreme cold conditions
• Full-grain leather upper with 1000-denier Cordura® panels for lightweight toughness
• Lightweight Extreme outsole for superior traction in glacial conditions. 
• 2" off ground to keep cold away from feet for added warmth
• EVA footbed for cushioning
• Frost plug moisture management insole to keep feet dry in harsh conditions
• Fiberglass shank for arch support
• Weight 5.9 lbs per pair 8) 8)


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I picked up a pair of these last year and they have been AWESOME. Not too bulky and rated to -135. I see they are on sale for under $70 bucks now!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

the boots you have listed are not quite the same. though these you listed have 1200 grams of insulation;
but they are 4 inches shorter. interesting buy at 70.00 bucks

Wouldn't it be great if you could have pac-boot warmth and waterproofness in the streamlined styling and fit modern hunting boots offer? With the Snowy Range 1200, you not only get all the premium performance both these boot styles are known for, you get it at a price lower than any comparable footwear on the market. Leather and Cordura® nylon uppers deliver increased longevity and superior comfort with no break-in time. Dimpled EVA side panels and rubber toe and heel guards deflect cuts and scrapes for even more durability. Inside, 1,200-gram Thinsulate™ Insulation retains maximum body heat without excess weight to keep your feet toasty, even on cold, late-season treestand hunts. And a full Dry-Plus® membrane promotes exceptional ventilation while sealing out moisture from rain, snow and standing water.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Some great boots on this thread.

Good info.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

lmaf......I gotta get a pair, think he will sell the -/|\- m to me


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Here's the real deal! .45 bought them on Ebay 'cause he wanted to see eye to eye with me when we ice fish. :wink:
> They have 6000 grams of Thinsulate and a built-in propane heater in the soles!


They do kind of have that 'western' look I like !!! :shock:

I like it when we can see _eye to eye_ fatbass...... _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

come on, I have the black wig, make up, leather chaps, and I can lick my eye brow O-|-O


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL! they remind me of the shoes that one kid from Superbad is trying to buy from the E-Bay store on 40 year old virgin! You know, the ones with the goldfish in the heels...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

When you used to be able to buy the Micky Mouse boots up at the Army surplus store cheap they were great. Yes they were bulky but you were ice fishing in them not bird hunting. I don't think I ever laced them up because they were so warm even at -30 on Porcupine.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I upgraded this year to this boot on sale now . http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20574&hasJS=true








But I think 45's boots are sexy ur . :lol:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just saw this thread but i love my "mickey mouse" boots! Thats all my brother and i wear while we ice fish. I have never had my feet get cold, nor have they ever gotten wet trudging through the slush. They are a little bit heavier but that doesnt bother me at all while i wear them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you are still in the market; my son is just growing out of these ones; I am sure that we could work out some sort of trade if you want some that bad:








Let me know what you think!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

-BaHa!-


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

We were takin a little trip to greenland on a C-130, see that little air valve? If you don't open it, the boots explode at about 14,000 feet.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Troll said:


> We were takin a little trip to greenland on a C-130, see that little air valve? If you don't open it, the boots explode at about 14,000 feet.


C-130 ? Rumble, rumble, rumble....noise, noise, shake, shake......yikes... -)O(- -)O(- _/O


----------



## meMYSELFnI (Jan 27, 2009)

For those looking for a cheap alternative to expensive boots for ice fishing check these out
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1
Bought them a couple of years ago and everyone that goes out ice fishing with me have fallowed. For extremely cold conditions, just throw in a couple hand warmers and your feet will feel like they're next to a furnace. Easy, light, waterproof, windproof, and easy to shed if your feet get to hot. I haven't tried it but I wouldn't be surprised if you could wear shoes with these and still have your feet sweat. They are that warm.

I got mine on sale for $25 at cabelas. Might go on sale again since the season is just about over.
I highly recommend them for ice fishing.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

If you have 500 hours in a C-130 they give you a silver wing, if you have 1000 hours they give you a gold wing, if you have 1500 hours in a C-130 they give you 2 hearing aids.

I've flown to the cap, greenland, sideways landing at Wheeler Field in Watertown, NY, and was an Av. Weps. Tech for "Puff" and the 105mm howitzers, all on C-130's.

IMHO the best military aircraft ever built. Can land and STO on dirt with rocket assistance, fly in 50 below, fly on 1 engine and every control can be hand cranked. I've been brought home by a C-130 that was so full of holes and had been so shot up, you could strain spegetti thru it. Not to mention the tons of food, medicine and aid that I've pushed out the back of a C-130 all over the world.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Still want the Micky boots?? Get them here.http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=66036


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

lol huge 29!! I have the exact pair shown in the first picture! I absolutely love mine!!! They looked dumb at first and I refused to wear them, but after my hmk snowmobile boots kept making my feet cold, I decided to suck up my pride and try these silly ugly things on! I wont go back to anything. I have never got cold or wet...in slush they rock too!! Nothing will penetrate the rubber! I cant say enough good about these. A+++++++++++++++++++++++


----------

